# Sutees plays and Broken tee waits



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Now that my area has enough snow, and the tempratures,to close the courses my clubs will be idle for a while. I'm thinking that now is the time to check the wear and tear on the clubs especially the irons. What should I or we look for? grips are stock and two years old. should I regroove the irons? how do I tell if it is needed?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Grips might be a good idea if you have used the clubs a lot so you sand wedge will need doing... I was speaking to a pro about regrooving a while back and they said it used to be all the rage but not so much any more he was saying something that most clubs arent quiet the same after a regroove, it was his a opinion that it was better to play with a worn stock groove then a regroove. He also so said for most weekend hacks it doesnt make to much difference unless you have the ability to control the spin you put on the ball and the time and that you have noticed reduce spin.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I've stopped using the Sand wedge out of the sand and use the 60 lob. I may not have the ball control but the grooves have a purpose other than putting back spin on the ball don't they? one other thing, that old saying "if it works don't fix it." Well I've also being questioning if I should have my clubs fitted. This might be some thing for you to consider Luke if there is a big consensus that this should be done.

Oh! don't I have to give you 10 strokes if and when we play? Thats' how much improved I am


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> Now that my area has enough snow, and the tempratures,to close the courses my clubs will be idle for a while. I'm thinking that now is the time to check the wear and tear on the clubs especially the irons. What should I or we look for? grips are stock and two years old. should I regroove the irons? how do I tell if it is needed?


Don't worry about the grooves. I've never regrooved a club in my life, and nobody is going to convince me that super sharp grooves do anything but shave the cover off the ball. 

Definitely regrip. I put on new grips every year. The grip is your connection to the club, and old, worn grips force you to grip the club too tight. It's a cheap way to make your clubs feel brand new. It's like putting new tires on your car... all of a sudden it has that feeling of being tight to the road like it did when it was new... the same with fresh grips on your clubs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes Bob the grooves helps with ball flight to but give your clubs are only 2 years old I think I'd just stick with a grip change you could go get the fitted and make sure that the shaft length and lie angel are right for you the lie angel is more adjustable on some clubs then others depending on what the head is made out of. I haven't had that check on mine but all my shafts are correct for my height and stance, even though my clubs a still fairly new I was think of changing my grips from the standard ones to some nicer ones that are a bit softer.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> Yes Bob the grooves helps with ball flight to but give your clubs are only 2 years old I think I'd just stick with a grip change you could go get the fitted and make sure that the shaft length and lie angel are right for you the lie angel is more adjustable on some clubs then others depending on what the head is made out of. I haven't had that check on mine but all my shafts are correct for my height and stance, even though my clubs a still fairly new I was think of changing my grips from the standard ones to some nicer ones that are a bit softer.


Based on eveyrone's feedback I'll be regripping the clubs.


----------

